# Yale Veterans Writing Workshop: On War and Military Service



## Marauder06 (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm not affiliated with it, but *Yale is hosting a writing workshop* in late April:



> The workshop is designed for experienced and aspiring veteran writers (who need not be Yale-affiliated) and provides an opportunity for veterans to develop their voice as storytellers and experiment with different aspects of craft.



If I were CONUS, I'd be signing up for this event. It's a great chance to network, hone writing skills, and get some positive self-therapy. Details are in the above link. This is somewhat-similar to, but not affiliated with, The Warrior Scholar Project that some of you have completed.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't see a link Sir.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 3, 2020)

It's like a case study, you just have to wait for the link.  If Marauder were trying to out Meme Teufel (and failing) the meme would have been there.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 3, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> I don't see a link Sir.



Thank  you--fixed


----------



## Brill (Mar 3, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> I don't see a link Sir.



Exactly.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 3, 2020)

lindy said:


> Exactly.



There is one now.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 6, 2020)

Good deal! Hope someone from here takes advantage of this. I forwarded on to my old Platoon Commander who has helped author some recent books to hit the NYT Best Sellers list.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 6, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Good deal! Hope someone from here takes advantage of this. I forwarded on to my old Platoon Commander who has helped author some recent books to hit the NYT Best Sellers list.


I’m giving it some serious thought


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 6, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> I’m giving it some serious thought



Please go! If it focused more on technical writing I'd be all over applying. Maybe the documentary piece is what I'd need so it would be great to get some actual feedback.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 8, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> I’m giving it some serious thought


Please do. There need to be more stories written by women, especially in the war genre.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 8, 2020)

I applied.


----------

